# Stock 1.8L



## markospolydorou (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am sorry if the information I am about to ask for has already been answered, but I just couldn't seem to find the right answer I was looking for. Also, because I am new to the 8V RD CIS-E engine I wasn't really sure what most of the posts were talking about in regards to using Audi or Volvo parts. One thread actually had a guy running a mix bread of ford, subaru, audi, and volvo parts on VW CIS turbo so this is something i definetly want to avoid. I just want to add a bit of pep to my stock ride, without breaking the bank or scavenging for super old parts from other makes.

My question to all of you is this: What sort of bolt on options are available to get me some extra hp on my stock 1.8L RD 8V CIS-E? I really don't want to mess around with my engine to much but am looking for some more "ummmff" when i press down on the gas.

Thanks for the responses,
Markos


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Cam, exhaust and a clean airfilter.


----------



## markospolydorou (Oct 18, 2012)

What about adding a turbo for higher compression? Are there any options without getting to overly technical?


MK2 Jetta Carat/GLI


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You clearly don't understand how a motor works. Do some more research, as your motor already has a 10:1CR, a turbo is not a good choice for that CR with the CIS-e management.

Buy a cam and some new lifters and maybe a cat back exhaust, and you'll have that extra bit of pep you always wanted.


----------



## markospolydorou (Oct 18, 2012)

Clearly I don't.... Which is why I came to the forums to learn.

Thanks for the info!


MK2 Jetta Carat/GLI


----------



## markospolydorou (Oct 18, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> Buy a cam and some new lifters and maybe a cat back exhaust, and you'll have that extra bit of pep you always wanted.


What size cam should i be looking at??

I see techtonics has quite a few to choose from. Some help would be great!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Personally I wouldn't consider a cam smaller than a 268*(By TT specs). As other brands named cams are optimistic compared to their actual specs. A Raceland header and a 2.25" exhaust.


----------



## markospolydorou (Oct 18, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> Personally I wouldn't consider a cam smaller than a 268*(By TT specs). As other brands named cams are optimistic compared to their actual specs. A Raceland header and a 2.25" exhaust.


I already got a new stainless steel Solo Performance exhaust installed (i believe its 2") but am thinking cat back and headers will be next along with a head refresh and cam. I'll look into the TT cam's and do a bit more research.

THanks!


----------



## cab5 (Mar 10, 2003)

First thing I would suggest is make sure everything is up to date. New feul filter, cap/rotor, spark plugs, banjo bolt fuel filter removed on fuel distributor and no vacuum leaks. Then better air filter, dual down pipe or header, 2 1/4 exhaust and cam.


----------



## markospolydorou (Oct 18, 2012)

cab5 said:


> First thing I would suggest is make sure everything is up to date. New feul filter, cap/rotor, spark plugs, banjo bolt fuel filter removed on fuel distributor and no vacuum leaks. Then better air filter, dual down pipe or header, 2 1/4 exhaust and cam.


Great! Like i said, i think my exhaust is a 2". Will this affect anything?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

A 2" system will not hurt that much. Maybe take a little off the top.


----------



## markospolydorou (Oct 18, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> A 2" system will not hurt that much. Maybe take a little off the top.


I think once i upgrade the headers and cat back, it will be a lot better. Would have loved to go a bit bigger in diameter but the shop already gave me a massive upgrade after their first attempt failed.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about the exhaust, there isn't that much of a difference between the two in 95% of the driving you'll be doing.


----------



## markospolydorou (Oct 18, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the exhaust, there isn't that much of a difference between the two in 95% of the driving you'll be doing.


Yeah i am understanding now that the focus really is on the head area for these cars. Making sure the right amount of clean air is getting in freely along with an oversize came will definitely push the little bugger to where i want. Not looking for a crazy amount of more power but i want to be able to go 

Anyone know if its still possible to build the RE1900?

http://www.gti-engineering.com/8re1900.htm


----------

